# Drop Shot auf Barsche



## Anglersuchti (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute, ich angle in einem 3-4,5m tiefem See mit DS vom Boot auf Barsche. Nun möchte ich mir eine neue Hauptschnur kaufen und wollte fragen was ihr mir empfehlt. Ich hörte rosa Schnüre sollen gut sein. Wenn jemand von euch auch auf Barsche in einem See mit Drop Shot oder Vertikal angelt und mit seiner seiner Hauptschnur zufrieden ist wäre ich dankbar wenn mir jemand das Modell sagt. Euer Anglersuchti


----------



## Anglersuchti (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Die Fireline Pink soll gut sein. Benutzt jemand von euch diese Schnur auf Barsch? Freue mich auf Antwort


----------



## Anglersuchti (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Schreckt das Pink den Fisch nicht ab?


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Rote gibts auch von PowerPo und Spiderwire. Habe seit kurzem (2 Einsätze) die PP mit 0,04 mm 6lbs im Einsatz. Topschnur, rund, färbt fast nicht aus. Enorme Wurfweiten, leise.


----------



## Anglersuchti (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Benutzt du die auf barsche beim DS angeln bzw. Verticalangeln?


----------



## Case (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Ich benutze zu dem Zweck eine 0,18 Mono ( Stroft GTM )
Das System wird direkt an der Hauptschnur gebunden.
Also ohne Vorfach. Funktioniert ganz gut.

Case


----------



## Habakuk (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Mann sollte bei der Sache bedenken, dass auch Zander und vor allem Hechte einsteigen könnten. Eine 18er Schnur hält den Zähnen eines Hechtes nicht stand. Und wenn größere Zander einsteigen, dann sind diese auch womöglich weg. Es gibt FluroCarbon Schnüre, die stärker gewählt werden können und trotzdem Fische fangen.


----------



## Blechkate (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Hallo,
ich mach mir das ganz einfach, eine geflochtene mit ca. 10kg Tragkraft. Damit fange ich hier Barsche, Dorsche, Platten Meerforellen.............Je nach Zielfisch knote ich per doppelten Uniknoten 1-1,5m Mono oder Fluoro an die Hauptschnur. 
Zum drop shotten würde ich 2m 0,25 Fluorocarbon vorschalten und den Haken dort einknoten. Die Farbe der Hauptschnur ist den Fischen egal, mir ist wichtig das ich sie über Wasser gut sehe. Derzeit mein Favorit Hemmingway Futura in gelb. 

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Barsch98 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

normale 0,22 mm mono 2 - 3 m fluroCarbon drann reicht für nen 70er Zander & nen hecht so um die 75 cm ist auch kein Problem eingentlich .


----------



## zanderzone (9. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

fireline crystal in 10!! im freiwasser top..
ich fische ne 4er vertikal auf Zander, aber als "Anfänger" biste mit ner 10ner gut bedient!!


----------



## Brikz83 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Bei geflochtener oder mono ist es glaube ich ziemlich Banane wenn ein Hecht draufknallt isses egal ob 10 er Spiderwhire oder 30 Mono dat knallt der locker durch


----------



## bream94 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

ich halte rein gar nichts vond er fireline! ich hab einfach zu schlechte erfahrungen damit gemacht!


----------



## Brikz83 (9. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

fische seit ewigkeiten Spiderwhire in allen Formen und Farben und finde sie top (übrigens am liebsten in rot)...


----------



## zanderzone (9. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

@bream: Wo haste die Fireline denn gefischt?? Vom Ufer??
Dann ist sie eine Katastrophe!! Aber vom Boot gibt es für mich keine bessere Schnur!!


----------



## Anglersuchti (12. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit Zockern? Das sind kleine Pilker um die 7 bis 20g. Z.B. http://www.kochkg.de/bilder/angelsport/45298.jpg . Die fangen echt gut. Ich angle sie aber an 50cm Vorfächern und beim DS fischen verwendet man ca. 1,5 lange Vorfächer. Wäre es besser auch beim Zocken so lange Vorfächer zu benutzen?


----------



## Kretzer83 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit Zockern? Das sind kleine Pilker um die 7 bis 20g. Z.B. http://www.kochkg.de/bilder/angelsport/45298.jpg . Die fangen echt gut. Ich angle sie aber an 50cm Vorfächern und beim DS fischen verwendet man ca. 1,5 lange Vorfächer. Wäre es besser auch beim Zocken so lange Vorfächer zu benutzen?


Versteh nicht was du meinst? 

Stahlvorfach oder ein FC gegen Sichtbarkeit? Für Ersteres reicht 50cm und beim letzteren ist es eh umstritten ob das was bringt oder nur gegen Abrieb gut ist. Dafür reicht vertikal 50cm auch dick.


----------



## AWU13 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Moin,

die Zocker kannst Du auch gut anstelle des Drop-Shot-Bleis verwenden. Und wenn Du Dir die Vorfächer selber knüpfst, müssen es nicht unbedingt 1,5 m sein.

LG vom Edersee


----------



## Kretzer83 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*



AWU13 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> die Zocker kannst Du auch gut anstelle des Drop-Shot-Bleis verwenden. Und wenn Du Dir die Vorfächer selber knüpfst, müssen es nicht unbedingt 1,5 m sein.
> 
> LG vom Edersee


achso meint der des... jo so ist es, musst halt schauen ob's erlaubt ist. Ich benutze Bleikopfspinner anstelle des Bleis.


----------



## Anglersuchti (12. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Ich hatte früher mal einen Messing-Zocker. Supper Teil. Ich habe ihn alledings bei einem Hänger verlohren. Er war nur ein Stück Messing das richtig geschliffen (also geformt) war, eckig deswegen kann ich ihn nicht selbst aus einem Messingrohling herausschleifen da er trotz einfacher Form präziese gemacht werden muss. Ich habe noch einen, der ist allerdings aus Eisen und nicht so gut. Durch ihn habe ich allerdings noch eine Vorlage. Wisst ihr wo ich den Messing-Zocker nachmachen kann?


----------



## AWU13 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Brauchste nicht! Wenn Barsche bissig sind, gehen sie auch auf das Blei  ...da kannste auch ne Plated Teacan reinwerfen


----------



## Anglersuchti (12. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Etwas Erfahrung habe ich schon gemacht, und die sagt mir dass jedes Gewässer anders ist, und gerade die großen Barschmuttis sind oft wegen schlechter Erfahungen vorsichtig. Und dieser Köder!!! Einfach unglaublich. Hat jemand nun eine Idee zur vorher genannten Frage? Ich scheue auch keine Kosten. Und dann los mit den Vorschlägen, bis bald und Petri Heil


----------



## AWU13 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Drop Shot auf Barsche*

Versteif Dich doch nicht auf einen Köder...Das Nette beim Barsch-Angeln ist doch diie Köder-Wahl-Qual.


----------

